# MISSING: Commercial auto insurance*, payment card fees, and other expenses



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Commercial auto insurance*, payment card fees, and other expenses_

Missing from:

Annual Tax Summary
Monthly Tax Summary
1099-K
1099-MISC
1099-NEC
Found on:

Weekly Statement (Third-party fees and operational expenses)
Individual Trip Details (Third-party fees and operational expenses)
Seems a bit odd kind of inconsistency.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> _Commercial auto insurance*, payment card fees, and other expenses_
> 
> Missing from:
> 
> ...


All that stuff is on the 1099s


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> All that stuff is on the 1099s


Not on any one of my many 1099 from several different years. Which box # can you see it?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Not on any one of my many 1099 from several different years. Which box # can you see it?


they charge commercial insurance to states that have had legislation. Theres generall more than 1 document. It's on the summary page








This was in 9 months last year


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It's on the summary page


Sorry, no can see despite my eyes being open and focused.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Sorry, no can see despite my eyes being open and focused.


It's on the tax info page my screenshot is 1/3 on the summary. Theres 3 pages on that thing swipe left for the breakdown 😉


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

My Page 2, Table 1 below.

I still don't see it. Can you circle it?


Heisenburger said:


> Commercial auto insurance*, payment card fees, and other expenses


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> My Page 2, Table 1 below.
> 
> I still don't see it. Can you circle it?


What happens when you touch the bar by your ?
Table 2 should be quests, other bonuses and tolls


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> What happens when you touch the bar by your ?


 Nothing. It's a PDF. Not interactive.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Table 2 should be quests, other bonuses and tolls


Mine says in the screenshot: "Additional payments from Uber or subsidiaries"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Nothing. It's a PDF. Not interactive.
> 
> Mine says in the screenshot: "Additional payments from Uber or subsidiaries"


I'm using an android phone


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm using an android phone


Me too.

Neither of our documents contain the following phrase:


Heisenburger said:


> Commercial auto insurance*, payment card fees, and other expenses


Maybe someone will arrive here shortly to prove us both silly but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm using an android phone
> View attachment 691978





Heisenburger said:


> Me too.
> 
> Neither of our documents contain the following phrase:
> 
> Maybe someone will arrive here shortly to prove us both silly but I'm not holding my breath.


That commercial auto insurance was only started in California for accounting tricks so they could take more money after legislation. I think you are looking for something that's not pass through us money
It's probably never going to show in our markets


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I think you are looking for something that's not pass through us money
> It's probably never going to show in our markets


It's definitely in *every* US market. Here's what I'm meaning from a trip details breakdown on a single ride.


----------

